# Feb 27-28 okefenokee (List of participants in Post 1)



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2015)

Sign up sheet closed please.  

MEMBERS PAID
Geffellz18
Hoot
RedNeckHunter31510
TopherAndTick
2 of my buddies from NC who are not on here
BigMoe + son
Ohoopee Tusker
ApexPredator
SELFBOW
bronco611 + son



MEMBERS NOT PAID BUT VERBALALY COMMITED 

rockinwrangler







Floyds island again out Stephen C Foster state park.
Post here if you want to go


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 28, 2015)

You already know, but I'm all in for this trip! Thanks for setting it up and the invite as always.

Floyds island have the cabin? If so, I'm guessing I don't need a tent, but something to lay on??


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2015)

There is a cabin.
4 rooms.  One with a fireplace.  So if its cold out, it will be warm in.  There are nails in the walls to hang hammocks.  Or use an air mattress on the floor.
Plenty of firewood can be scrounged up on the island.  
This is my favorite destination and I have seen about half of the platforms and overnight destinations in the swamp.

Come on and join us who ever will.  Its a beautiful paddle through cypress stands, open water, and some canal.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2015)

If I can come up with a canoe or kayak before then, I would probably be in for it.  Until a year ago, I have never been without a boat for the last 30 years.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2015)

The state park rents kayaks (sit in) and canoes (aluminum)


----------



## letsemwalk (Dec 28, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> There is a cabin.
> 4 rooms.  One with a fireplace.  So if its cold out, it will be warm in.  There are nails in the walls to hang hammocks.  Or use an air mattress on the floor.
> Plenty of firewood can be scrounged up on the island.
> This is my favorite destination and I have seen about half of the platforms and overnight destinations in the swamp.
> ...




question for you about the cabin, how does that work? do you book it or just go to it? would love to go with yall one trip in the future. Thanks in advance


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2015)

letsemwalk said:


> question for you about the cabin, how does that work? do you book it or just go to it? would love to go with yall one trip in the future. Thanks in advance



You have to book it.  (up to 2 months out)  And it books fast in late fall through spring.
The summer is not the time to be in the bug filed swamp.  At least not after dark.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> The state park rents kayaks (sit in) and canoes (aluminum)



Ah - didn't realize they rented kayaks.  I have rented a jon boat from them before.  I will see if I can reserve a kayak then.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 28, 2015)

i will be down there 10 days before. if i have any good fishin' intel i will be sure to pass it yalls way !


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2015)

Sounds like a nice trip!

Hope yall take lotsa pictures,for us who travel vicariously.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hoot said:


> If I can come up with a canoe or kayak before then, I would probably be in for it.  Until a year ago, I have never been without a boat for the last 30 years.



I have two. Your welcome to one if you wanna come down!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> I have two. Your welcome to one if you wanna come down!



Hoot is in.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> I have two. Your welcome to one if you wanna come down!



Very cool - thanks!  I just put my dust collector up for sale/trade to try to get a kayak.  So it looks like I will be going, one way or the other.  Unless I get a job by then that requires me to work weekends.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hoot said:


> Very cool - thanks!  I just put my dust collector up for sale/trade to try to get a kayak.  So it looks like I will be going, one way or the other.  Unless I get a job by then that requires me to work weekends.



Great! Just let them know you have prior engagements on that weekend prior to being hired so they are aware and head down regardless.

Not sure if your in the ATL area, but your also welcome to ride down with me if you want to. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2015)

I can vouch that Geff is not an ax murderer.  
Geffellz18=safe to ride with


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 29, 2015)

What time are you considering leaving and returning?  Trying to see if can work into my schedule.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2015)

I expect to be at Stephen foster park around 8:00 or 8:30 on Saturday 
Then be back to truck Sunday around 1 or 2?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok.  THanks.  let me see what I can do.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 29, 2015)

Chris, I may be able to make this one, I will verify that later. Mike.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2015)

I encourage anyone to come who can handle a beautiful paddle and good people.
We will cook good food, and drink some good drank.
Its only $15 a head for the permit.  So, you cant beat the price for 2 days fun.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 29, 2015)

Count me in.  Been wanting to go to Floyd's Island for a very long time.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Dec 30, 2015)

I will be going on this one!!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 30, 2015)

I have 2 buddys coming from NC too on this one.
This group could be a good one.  Lots a campfire stories coming.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 30, 2015)

Chris looks like my son Michael and myself will be making this one. How do I go about the 15 dollar per head fee and what all do I need to bring such as food drink etc etc. Plus I have never been to Steven Foster park I will need directions. Mike. Send me your cell # in a pm so we can work out the details.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> Chris looks like my son Michael and myself will be making this one. How do I go about the 15 dollar per head fee and what all do I need to bring such as food drink etc etc. Plus I have never been to Steven Foster park I will need directions. Mike. Send me your cell # in a pm so we can work out the details.



I was wondering the same thing, regarding the permit fee, and what we should bring for the supper and breakfast cookouts.  But we have almost 2 months to sort out stuff like that.  

Information about SCF (including location) can be found here:

http://gastateparks.org/StephenCFoster/


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like this trip will be a good one!! Will be nice to meet you guys!!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 31, 2015)

I will be PMing all who post here.
But it will later tonight when I get to my laptop


----------



## Hoot (Jan 5, 2016)

Woohoo! - just got back from picking up my new-to-me used boat in Rome.  Got a good deal on a Wilderness Tarpon 100.  It's in my shop now, and gonna start tinkering around with it.  I'm gonna name her Ol' Yeller.

As they say, "A boat is just a hole in the water into which you pour money".  

Except for the last 18 months of my life, I have never not had a boat for the last 30+ years.  It's good to be "back in the saddle".

I won't need to borrow a boat now for this trip, but I really appreciate the offer, *Geffellz18* !


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Hoot moved fast.
Just needed a reason to buy a boat is all.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Hoot moved fast.
> Just needed a reason to buy a boat is all.



True dat.  I already had a reason.  Until yesterday, I just didn't have the means.  But the swamp trip kinda put a sense of urgency to it all.

Ok, back to customizing my boat to my liking.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Hoot is paid up


----------



## Hoot (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Hoot is paid up



Cool.  I was gonna check with you to see if the check arrived today.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 7, 2016)

How does the food arrangements work. I had a trip planned to the Oke last Nov. But instead went to FLA for a kayak trip instead. I may be able to make this trip with my son if that is ok?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2016)

Come on big moe!
I will warn there will be a beer and adult words used.  Don't know the age of your son is all.  But it won't be terrible, just a beer for dinner, not a case or anything like that.  

Because of the group size, I would think bringing your own food will be easiest to accommodate everyone's personal taste.

I will send a PM tonight to you when I get my laptop.  

But I encourage anyone to come who has never seen the swamp or floyds island.  It's awesome.  And there is plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 7, 2016)

That is not an issue.  He is 14 so he has heard most..  and seen more than he should..lol


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2016)

Well then,  PM incoming Moe.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 8, 2016)

Got it.  Sounds good.  As long as my schedule does not screw up we should be in!  May go down Friday night and camp.  Not sure yet. Cant wait to see the swamp!


----------



## Hoot (Jan 8, 2016)

If anyone would like to share a tent campsite with me Friday night at SCF, we could split the $28.  That is if they allow 2 tents on one site.  That would keep me from having to leave home at 3:00 am Saturday.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 8, 2016)

Hoot said:


> If anyone would like to share a tent campsite with me Friday night at SCF, we could split the $28.  That is if they allow 2 tents on one site.  That would keep me from having to leave home at 3:00 am Saturday.



Or you could share a tent.     and get every one on one site .


----------



## Hoot (Jan 8, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Or you could share a tent.     and get every one on one site .



   Homey don't share no tent with no dewds.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 10, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Floyds island again out Stephen C Foster state park.
> Post here if you want to go



Wish you would put together one of these trips around Lake Seminole. And if you ever want to do one in the back bays of Miss coast let me know.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 10, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> Wish you would put together one of these trips around Lake Seminole. And if you ever want to do one in the back bays of Miss coast let me know.



Noted

If you know any good places,  set it up and maybe I will join you.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 10, 2016)

I did some research, and I'm gonna be exploring that island some, on foot.  Back in the logging days, a railroad track went to and across the island.  It cut right through one of the 2 or 3 Indian mounds that are on the island.  Apparently there was a Seminole/Creek village there at one time.

Also, back in the huge swamp fire several years ago, the cabin was completely wrapped in fire-retardant foil.  Apparently, that worked.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 10, 2016)

Hoot said:


> I did some research, and I'm gonna be exploring that island some, on foot.  Back in the logging days, a railroad track went to and across the island.  It cut right through one of the 2 or 3 Indian mounds that are on the island.  Apparently there was a Seminole/Creek village there at one time.
> 
> Also, back in the huge swamp fire several years ago, the cabin was completely wrapped in fire-retardant foil.  Apparently, that worked.



I wondered about how it didn't burn.  Thanks Hoot!


----------



## Hoot (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a picture of it:


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 11, 2016)

I might have to join you guys on this trip.  Where do I send my money.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 11, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> I might have to join you guys on this trip.  Where do I send my money.



Awesome!

I will send you a PM with additional info.  I would love to hang with you a while and get some info on your full river floats of years past.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 11, 2016)

Me and a buddy of mine are talking about maybe joining in on this paddle..  Can you pm me some more info..  thanks

When is the latest we can get in on this??


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 11, 2016)

rockinwrangler said:


> Me and a buddy of mine are talking about maybe joining in on this paddle..  Can you pm me some more info..  thanks
> 
> When is the latest we can get in on this??



2 days before the paddle (Thursday) I will pay and print the permit.
If I receive money before that day I will add you to the permit.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2016)

Topher do you take paypal?  ?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 12, 2016)

Moe, you ain't a identity thief are you?

Lol

I'll PM you tonight


----------



## breathe in (Jan 12, 2016)

dogs allowed?


----------



## Hoot (Jan 12, 2016)

breathe in said:


> dogs allowed?



Nope.  Rules forbid dogs in the swamp itself, but I think they are allowed in the SCF campground.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 12, 2016)

Also, when you are taking your time de-hooking a bowfin or chain pickerel over the side of your boat, you'd better move fast.  If you don't, you may see a very large gator making a beeline for that fish.

Don't ask me how I know.

Gators want nothing to do with humans, but them seeing a small snack gets them kinda randy.  (The reason pets aren't allowed on the water)


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 13, 2016)

We just finished 92 miles on the Satilla last month.  One of my favorites, for sure!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 13, 2016)

I am hoping to get a 2 night paddle in on the Satilla in about 2 months from now.
Black water is better than blue water isn't it Apex?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2016)

Apex has talked me into this one and he has a few more interested. Send me an address to mail the money.

Count me in.


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Topher and Tick, please give a shout out if you want company on the Satilla.  It is by far my favorite river in the state


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd like to make this trip with y'all. PM me details/payment info, I'm in.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue water is pretty awesome, but I will say I prefer black water over brown.  It's kinda earthy tasting though.  Altamaha tastes the best.  LOL


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 14, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> Blue water is pretty awesome, but I will say I prefer black water over brown.  It's kinda earthy tasting though.  Altamaha tastes the best.  LOL



I guess we know who packs light when it comes to the cooler on his river trips.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 14, 2016)

I think I have sent PMs to everyone who needs info on payment.

If I missed you PM me.


Looks like this is shaping up to be one heck of a turnout!  Which is good.  Lots of people meeting new people.  Tellin good stories.  And sharing good times.

I will send a PM to everyone who pays a few days before the trip to confirm everything.  

But just to reinforce-  Looking to launch at 9 AM on Sat.  If you are looking to camp at the State Park the night before, post on here and try to share a site with a stranger to save costs.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll cancel my earlier request for splitting a campsite Friday night with someone.  I got a job yesterday, and can't get down there that Friday night before the gate closes, so I will be leaving home waaaaaay up here at about 3:00 am Saturday.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats Hoot.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 14, 2016)

Man, this is shaping up to be a huge turnout. That's awesome! Definately looking forward to this trip now. Just got me a new hammock/cot thing just for it. 

Can't wait to meet everyone and fellowship!

Congrats Hoot! That's awesome. Glad 2016 is starting off on a good note for you.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just got the ok to borrow my nephews yak for my son to use now I don't need to bring the tandem yak! Just the way I like it, if I mess up I can only laugh at myself.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 15, 2016)

bronco611 said:


> Just got the ok to borrow my nephews yak for my son to use now I don't need to bring the tandem yak! Just the way I like it, if I mess up I can only laugh at myself.



Getting your own self wet is one thing.  Someone else getting you wet is a whole other complaint.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 18, 2016)

Can you fish in the swamp? Is that still in GA or will I need a FL 2 day license?   Was not sure it was safe to fish there. A little bit leary of it really..lol  My son and I are new to fishing,  But have logged a bunch of miles in out kayaks. Also they are 13ft kayaks.  Is there any areas where a big kayak will be a problem?


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Can you fish in the swamp? Is that still in GA or will I need a FL 2 day license?   Was not sure it was safe to fish there. A little bit leary of it really..lol  My son and I are new to fishing,  But have logged a bunch of miles in out kayaks. Also they are 13ft kayaks.  Is there any areas where a big kayak will be a problem?



You can definitely fish there.  It's all in GA.  I don't think any bass live in there, but there are plenty of Warmouth (kinda like a fat bream or bluegill), chain pickerel and bowfin.

It's safe to fish.  But you definitely do NOT want to keep your fish on a stringer tied to your boat, lest a gator might try to get an easy meal.  

Your 13' kayak would be fine.  I've been all over the swamp in a 16' canoe and a jon boat.  TopherAndTick can probably tell you if you might have to get out and push a little on the route we will be taking.  But I think that is only caused by low water.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 18, 2016)

Fishing will not be much of a priority on this trip.
There is no fishing from the island and there will be no good fishing for a good distance from the island.  So, "going back out to fish a while" on Saturday afternoon will be out.

You can fish on the way, but your rear end will not want you to be taking your sweet time.  It is a 5+ hour paddle in with one stop half way.  

So, if you are inclined to sit in your boat longer than that...  Take Your Pole!  There will be plenty of water on the way that will hold fish.  

But, me,  I take a pole every trip and hardly ever cast more than about 3 or 4 times.  I always get it in my mind that I need to get moving again.  

I will not carry a pole this trip.  But encourage those who want to, to do so.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome info.  I have not told my son we can fish so maybe I will leave it as we can't ..lol  5+ hours will be a good paddle on flat water.  I have fished for over 10 hours in my yak. But paid for it the next day. Sore and tired.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

The fishing is good in the swamp but they taste like the water looks (tannic acid). My suggestion would be catch and release


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 19, 2016)

Payment is on its way.

Is anyone planning on using a canoe?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The fishing is good in the swamp but they taste like the water looks (tannic acid). My suggestion would be catch and release



Every place I fish round here has black water.  
Some people notice them to taste different, and some dont.  
I think it depends on what you raised up eating.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2016)

I've never heard of, or noticed the fish from black water tasting different.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 27, 2016)

I wont be dragging any fish carcasses.. lol


----------



## Hoot (Jan 27, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> I wont be dragging any fish carcasses.. lol



Awwww - I was hoping somebody else wanted to troll for gators.  

About 31 years ago, that was my "senior trip" after graduating HS.  Spent a week in the swamp with 2 buddies.  One of us was taking his sweet time removing the hook from a bowfin, and the other two of us noticed a very large gator in high gear, very focused on a tasty snack.  We yelled, "GET RID OF THAT (quite a few choice expletives) FISH"!!!   

Thankfully, he did.

Oh, and gators don't much like it when you pop them in the head with a big spinnerbait.  We had a few pictures of some nearly going airborne, Flipper style.

Stupid teenagers is what we were.  Now, we are stupid old men.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 28, 2016)

shoot, that swamp makes em taste sweeter to me ! even the bowfin are great to eat fresh. i will give yall an update when i get back from my trip if we find any critters. i would not go to the swamp without a fishing rod or 4, that would be against my religion LOL


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 28, 2016)

this biggun wanted my bowfin badly


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 28, 2016)

Feral, I'm bummed we will be missing you on this trip.  So close, but so far.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Hoot (Jan 28, 2016)

Bowfin are incredibly fun to catch.  They fight like a you-know-what.  My youngest daughter's very first fish caught was a small bowfin, right there in the SCF marina.  Later, she commenced to snagging a gator, when it went for her bobber in a pond just south of the campground.  I told her that if the gator got close to shore, then she should run.  Real fast.

I took my oldest daughter camping there when she was 5, 19 years ago.  She was tooling along on her bike (with training wheels), and somehow swerved off of the parking lot at the marina, and started rolling downhill toward the water.  As luck would have it, there was about an 8' gator just sitting there, right in front of her.  I dumped my bike and was running to dive in front of her to block her from going into the water.  Thankfully, she fell before she went over the crossties.  An 8' gator is not gonna go after an adult, but there's no telling what would happen if a child was presented to it.

I *might* try eating bowfin.  They are about as visually (un)appealing as carp, so I would have to get past that part.

However, chain pickeral (jackfish) are really, really good eating.  Well, you do have to get past all of the bones, though.  Kinda like trout, but the bones aren't as tiny and flexible.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh yeah - just 4 weeks from this Saturday.  WOOHOO!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 29, 2016)

I kayaked with my son just before Turkey day last november.  I caught a bunch of bowfin,  Locals called them mudfish.  Said they were not good eating so I released them all.  Best fighting fish I have caught yet! and semi scary .  Teeth! We fished for 4 days, Caught about 15 fish and half were bowfin.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 29, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> I kayaked with my son just before Turkey day last november.  I caught a bunch of bowfin,  Locals called them mudfish.  Said they were not good eating so I released them all.  Best fighting fish I have caught yet! and semi scary .  Teeth! We fished for 4 days, Caught about 15 fish and half were bowfin.


Known as mudfish in my area as well (mid/east .ga) Had one pull a reel from the rod when I was a kid. Reeled it the rest of the way from the first eye on the rod. Lol.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 29, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> this biggun wanted my bowfin badly



He could of had it... and the rod... Not to mention he would of had a bad taste in his mouth....  LOL  ..


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 29, 2016)

if we get into em this trip i will video the cleaning and cooking process. i have eaten em the last 2 trips so far and been amazed both times.  hate i am gonna miss the trip with yall !


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 30, 2016)

I will eagerly await your cleaning and cooking process.  Only reason I hate to catch mudfish is that I can't eat them, but maybe I can.  I have never tried, but over my life have been told that the meat is mushy and of a very poor consistency and bloody.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 30, 2016)

paddler said:


> I will eagerly await your cleaning and cooking process.  Only reason I hate to catch mudfish is that I can't eat them, but maybe I can.  I have never tried, but over my life have been told that the meat is mushy and of a very poor consistency and bloody.



yes sir, and i was told it had a consistency like cotton.  they aren't the easiest to clean but they fry up as pretty and white as any critter we eat. i meant to film it last time but we were tired and hungry LOL


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 30, 2016)

"Like Cotton"   Couldn't remember the expression about consistency, but that was it.  

Really looking forward to seeing pics.  Mudfish may be the best fighting fish in southern fresh water.  

If you are ever in the swamp or some other back water elsewhere and see a huge group of large dark minnows churning the water that is mudfish young and one of the best bush hook and trot line baits there is.  Can scoop them up with a net, but mamma may be near by protecting the school.  As I understand it mudfish need to surface for air and that is why you see them swirling the top of the water and these babies are doing that.  I've only run across that scene once when on foot in the Big Hammock WMA walking along a slough and it was very interesting to watch.  There was a man here who is now deceased who knew how to find the baby mudfish, and he was noted for his take of catfish on bush hooks and trotlines in the Altamaha in all kinds of water--high and low-- and all year long. Only bait he used.  Apparently they would live in a bucket for a long time.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 2, 2016)

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.

Just over 3.5 weeks away...and counting.

Can't wait to get back to that gem of a place.  Can't wait to fully enjoy all of the customizing I have done to my boat and my gear, which was mainly for this trip.

Can't wait to see gators again.  Still hoping to see a cottonmouth.  Can't wait to see Floyd's Island, the cabin, and the Indian mounds on the island.

Can't wait to get out and see all of this with some kewl dewds.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 4, 2016)

TT I put the check in the mail this morning, can't wait.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 4, 2016)

I managed to get my, Next out on the water this afternoon for a short paddle. I can't wait to get down to the swamp with it and meet everyone.


----------



## Stump06 (Feb 4, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> if we get into em this trip i will video the cleaning and cooking process. i have eaten em the last 2 trips so far and been amazed both times.  hate i am gonna miss the trip with yall !



X2 on wanting to see this process and video. I've done some research on cleaning/eating them and I'm wanting to experiment with one the next trip down there.
I agree with Hoot, they are an unappealing fish. Really fun to catch though.

The Jackfish down there are delicious if prepared right. You have to know how to cut them and cook them but they are some fine eating!!

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 6, 2016)

IMO they are better when the water is colder. Summertime they are mushy.  We have put em on the grill just like this and peeled the skin off and ate em while camping.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 7, 2016)

It wasn't very appealing to taste, but you could survive on it!  LOL


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 7, 2016)

Grilling ain't for fresh water fish. 
Except salmon and trout.
Tried cats and bream before and it didn't go well.

But, like Apex said, you can live on it.  And it will likely taste great in a few weeks or so.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 7, 2016)

fried it was good. not "tolerable" good but give me a plate of that and move away from the crime scene good! maybe it is a cold water thing, our last batch was this past october and it was far from cold then. i am so dang ready for this trip i can't see straight. we are planning on floating down to the sill. first time for that for us!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 7, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> ...
> we are planning on floating down to the sill. first time for that for us!



If you do, be ready to paddle against a current when you go back.  If flows toward the sill, but it's not terribly strong.  I've never paddled that way, but I did motor to the sill once.  It got kinda tricky coming back, with my little 6.5hp outboard hopping over logs and stumps in "The Narrows", while negotiating the current through the tight twisties.  But it was fun.

Oh, and you must be talking about a separate trip from our 2/27 Floyd's Island trip.  The sill is in kind of the opposite direction from where we're going.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 7, 2016)

yes sir, i am missin' out on that one. i will be headed down there on the 11th. i know the current full well, we plan on a shuttle trip, one way. the water is pretty high right now, i spect the current is even more stout.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 7, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> yes sir, i am missin' out on that one. i will be headed down there on the 11th. i know the current full well, we plan on a shuttle trip, one way. the water is pretty high right now, i spect the current is even more stout.



Us 2/27 trip folks will be looking forward to your report on swamp conditions (and the fun you had) after your trip.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 7, 2016)

yes sir!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 7, 2016)

We rented a boat once from the park.  I went towards the sill in the Narrows.  I turned around because it was more than the wife liked with the current and bouncing off trees.  

I would very much like to float out of the swamp and into the sill, heading on down river.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 7, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> We rented a boat once from the park.  I went towards the sill in the Narrows.  I turned around because it was more than the wife liked with the current and bouncing off trees.
> 
> I would very much like to float out of the swamp and into the sill, heading on down river.



Me too.  A while back, I was thinking of beginning a multi-day trip down the Suwanee, starting there at the sill, where it comes out of the swamp.  But it's kinda hard to carry enough camping gear on a SUP.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2016)

My group wants to paddle the Suwanee for a week some time.  The info published is kind of confusing.  Water levels really affect things over there, it seems.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 8, 2016)

CAn't wait,  Got my water proof bags in the mail yesterday.  Tiem to start planning food for the weekend.   I am alos trying to work it out that we go down Friday and camp.  Not sure my sons schedule with school will allow that.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 8, 2016)

Your son should miss some school.  
Tell him to write a report or something to get credit for an excused absence.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 8, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> My group wants to paddle the Suwanee for a week some time.  The info published is kind of confusing.  Water levels really affect things over there, it seems.



They have platforms you can rent to camp on.  Screened in even.  But info is confusing like you said.  They won't give you the reservation unless water levels are right.  Even if you want to book 2 months out.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 11, 2016)

Tell me about Floyd's Island.  Is there a beach to park 15 kayaks, a steep bank, or a dock?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 11, 2016)

Beach made out of swamp mud.
With a canal leading to a dead end.  We will have to drag boats up and out of the way.  But there is plenty of room.
Everyone should bring shoes fit to get in ankle deep water.  Or some shoes easily pulled off to get out bare foot.   I wear crocks mostly.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 14, 2016)

I will no longer be accepting new participants after this friday.
We have a great turnout thus far.  But I want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.  And that I can aptly coordinate with all who are signed up before the big weekend.
Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting in the swamp again!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 14, 2016)

Can't wait to meet everyone looking forward to this trip and hoping for good weather and a great time.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2016)

conditions were great water wise yall. we dealt with the strongest wind I have ever paddled in down there, gusts to 30 had billy's lake white capped with 2.5' waves. it was brutal in the open!   once up in the canals it was fine though. we caught a mess of bowfin, a few jacks and some fliers. even caught 1 bass this trip which is pretty rare in the swamp. skeeters were not bad, only saw them right at sunset.  turkeys were gobbling their heads off too !!!! yall should have an awesome trip, wish I was goin' with ya !


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2016)

Aw to wake up with gobbles would be awesome!
I heard one gobble the last day of duck season a few weeks ago.  Got me in the mood for spring.
Thanks for the report!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> conditions were great water wise yall. we dealt with the strongest wind I have ever paddled in down there, gusts to 30 had billy's lake white capped with 2.5' waves. it was brutal in the open!   once up in the canals it was fine though. we caught a mess of bowfin, a few jacks and some fliers. even caught 1 bass this trip which is pretty rare in the swamp. skeeters were not bad, only saw them right at sunset.  turkeys were gobbling their heads off too !!!! yall should have an awesome trip, wish I was goin' with ya !



Thanks for the report.  Yeah - I've been in Billy's Lake in that kind of wind too.  Paddling a 16' canoe, solo.  That part was not any fun at all.

The times I have been there in late March/early April, bugs were a total non-issue at all.  But it won't hurt to be prepared this time, just in case.

If you guys on this trip hear some screaming that night, you will know a Florida panther or bear ate me alive in my hammock outside the cabin.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm going to throw some bacon grease under Hoot after dark to keep the varmints away from me.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2016)

Jealous..............


----------



## Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm going to throw some bacon grease under Hoot after dark to keep the varmints away from me.



Oh, people I know, camping in cabins, campers, etc., near me, tend to do such things to me when I'm in my hammock, snoozing away.  So you wouldn't be the first.  

Speaking of, y'all in the cabin had better make all of your food mouseproof (I would imagine).  I woke up one morning, after sleeping all alone on the floor of an AT hut while backpacking, and discovered holes in all of the bags of my backpacking food that were still sitting on my belly.  I was too lazy to string up my food, and figured my food was safe on me.  But the mice apparently weren't lazy, nor scared of crawling up on my belly and stealing my food, while I slept.  Thankfully, that was my last of the 3 nights backpacking that section of trail, and having my food contaminated wasn't a problem.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 16, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm going to throw some bacon grease under Hoot after dark to keep the varmints away from me.



 I'm picturing, an old boar raccoon keeping Hoot warm in that hammock.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2016)

Frankly FH, I can't believe you have not made arrangements to attend?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I'm picturing, an old boar raccoon keeping Hoot warm in that hammock.



Coons snuggle great, till they dont.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I'm picturing, an old boar raccoon keeping Hoot warm in that hammock.



Oh, I'm ready for that too.  Tripwires will be set up around the perimeter, and a couple dozen Claymores.  I'd set out land mines too, but I wouldn't want anyone playing a harmless practical joke to step on a Bouncing Betty.  

On a more serious note, I once saw a SFC campground neighbor get chewed out by a ranger for feeding scraps to a raccoon.  And on my "senior trip" there 31 years ago, my buddies and I got chewed out for throwing crawfish to a gator in the SCF marina.  It was fun seeing that 12' gator jump halfway out of the water, but we were wrong in making that gator dependent on easy food from people.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Coons snuggle great, till they dont.




Yep.  They are a force to be reckoned with.  When I was little kid, our Collie got a hold of one, and it very nearly killed our dog, until my dad caught it in a landing net and separated them.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2016)

here is the bowfin fryin' video


----------



## Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> here is the bowfin fryin' video



Ok.  I'm hungry!  Sure looks good to me.

There's just something about campfire or camp stove food, isn't there?  Especially when you've been having fun or hard-work fun all day, too.  Kinda like a trout and taters cooked in campfire coals (the simplest, easiest and most delicious recipe there is).


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 17, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Frankly FH, I can't believe you have not made arrangements to attend?



Couldn't make it this time,long drive and too much going on right now,maybe one day..........Hope yall have a blast


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone want to share a tent site Friday  night?  I am hoping to come down Friday should be there by 7 or 8pm.  Staying at the park overnight.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh and that Bowfin and taters look good!  I think My son have decided we will fish a bit.  But with limited gear.  Maybe one 1 pole each to save room.   I am starting to get concerned with taking too much gear.  We have hammocks for The swamp but no bug nets.  Tent for the park for friday night.  Or we may just sleep in the truck..lol   Camp food, camp accessories.   One issue is how much water should we bring in?  This will be our first camp and paddle, so we hopefully are not over packing..lol


----------



## Hoot (Feb 17, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Anyone want to share a tent site Friday  night?  I am hoping to come down Friday should be there by 7 or 8pm.  Staying at the park overnight.



I was planning on doing that, but they won't take online reservations for one night only, on that date.  Minimum of 2 nights.  But maybe if you just show up, they will let you get a site.  Might be worth a phone call.

Now, I can't get down there before the automatic gate closes, so I will just drive down Saturday morning.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 17, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Oh and that Bowfin and taters look good!  I think My son have decided we will fish a bit.  But with limited gear.  Maybe one 1 pole each to save room.   I am starting to get concerned with taking too much gear.  We have hammocks for The swamp but no bug nets.  Tent for the park for friday night.  Or we may just sleep in the truck..lol   Camp food, camp accessories.   One issue is how much water should we bring in?  This will be our first camp and paddle, so we hopefully are not over packing..lol



I am bringing 3 or 4 quarts of water, for myself.  Plus, I am bringing a good Katadyn water filter, so anyone is welcome to borrow it to refill your jugs.  It's a gravity-fed filter, so you fill up the big bag, hang it up, and let gravity do all the work while it fills up your jug.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 17, 2016)

I always buy a case of bottled water.  Put some in little cooler.  Then stash 4 or 5 around the boat where there is room.  I always have some left over.

Note- it takes close to a full bottle of water to brush your teeth and  clean your toothbrush. For those who brush your teeth.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 19, 2016)

sounds good.  Im sure I will pack way too much stuff..lol


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 19, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Anyone want to share a tent site Friday  night?  I am hoping to come down Friday should be there by 7 or 8pm.  Staying at the park overnight.



I've decided to go down Friday and camp as well. I'll probably get there between 2-4. I'll PM you my number later.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 19, 2016)

Apex and I plan on camping Fri Night as well.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 19, 2016)

I will PMing everyone this weekend to make sure we are all thinking alike. 
NatureLover, look at you setting on PM.  I can't ever seem to send but one to you and then your quota is full.


Those who have camp stoves and lanterns,and can fit em on your yak,please bring.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 19, 2016)

Wish I had room to pack extra stuff like a lantern or real stove, but a fat dude in a 10' SOT kayak doesn't leave much extra room.  I will be bringing a tiny butane backpacking stove, and freeze-dried backpacking food for me.  Gotta leave enough room for a small cooler with the real essentials in it.

I plan on being at the parking lot by 8:00 am next Saturday.

As I stated earlier, I will have a good water filter, and anyone is welcome to borrow it to refill their water jugs.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 20, 2016)

hoot , my sonand I will be in separate kayaks and should have room for a stove. I am bringing a single burner propane cooker( backpack type) and a coffee pot along with food and water and other items , but between the 2 yaks there should be some open room I believe.I also am bringing by redneck led camping light which runs on a 12 volt deer feeder battery it will light up the area in the cabin or outside pretty good and does not need gas. I hope others have homemade items with them for us to steal their ideas as well. Cant wait to get on the water.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 20, 2016)

I just found my single burner propane stove.  I will bring it and a battery powered lantern.  I should have room for those in my boat.

I sure hope the current weather forecast for then holds true.  Looks like it will be outstanding.  Mid-60s during the day, and high 30s at night.  I love it when a sleeping bag feels good.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2016)

Hoot said:


> I sure hope the current weather forecast for then holds true.  Looks like it will be outstanding.  Mid-60s during the day, and high 30s at night.  I love it when a sleeping bag feels good.



Still far enough out to make me nervouse.  But it looks fantastic right now.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 22, 2016)

Do you guys think we will actually have time to fish as well as paddle to our campsite?  How long should it take to get to the cabin? I am still debating on fishing. My son wants to.  But that means even more gear..


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2016)

Moe,  last trip we launched at 9:10, took a 45 minute break halfway, and landed at 3 PM.  
You will have time to fish.  Your butt will not like you for taking extra time to do it.  I will not be taking a pole this time.  I usually do.  But hardly use it.   Last time I only fished during lunch break, but you cant really fish from the rest shelter...

If you are camping at S C Foster, take a pole and fish from the bank Sat morning before we all get there?  Its not a big area to fish, but there are fish there.  Then throw pole in the truck and paddle off?  Also, when I do take a pole, I condense my tackle down to fit in a ziplock bag.  That is all I carry tackle wise.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2016)

Also, just a few reminders and high points.  (rather than PM everyone)

No grocery store within 40 miles of the park.  Take your food with you!!!!
There is a gas station in Fargo (17 miles from park) with lots of food items and such.  Just not a grocery store...

There is a $5 charge to park in the state park.  

Don't forget bug spray.  its going to be close to 70 degrees.  You WILL encounter mosquitoes!  Probably not bad, but you WILL need to repel them.

Tylenol is a true friend after paddling all day.  Or a beer.

Folding chairs are way better than the hard bench around the campfire.

I did have enough cell reception (Verizon) to send and receive text messages.  But actual calls were trouble.  On the Island

Any questions you might think up post em here and I or some of the others who have camped before will be glad to help.  

See yall Saturday!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2016)

Current forecast for Fargo GA


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 22, 2016)

any suggestions on what to fish with?  Particular worms etc?


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 22, 2016)

Im freaking excited... !! We usually fish for about 6 to 8 hrs on the weekends in our yaks.   I am still debating the need to a tent in teh swamp.  We have both hammocks and tents.  I also have a platypus filter if you think I need to bring it.  Nice gravity fed as well.  im thinking pastries or something easy for bfast,  Maybe sandwhiches or summer sausage and cheese for lunch, Then some sort of camp food for dinner.   Probably something dehydrated.  I don't drink much beer but not opposed to having a few on hand..lol    I am also going to try and make some beef jerky this week.  Anything else you can think of,  This is my first time on the kayak overnight packing.  But a good test for a future trip i have in the planning stages..


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2016)

We aren't camping Friday night now, just driving in Sat am..how big is the island and what is there besides the cabin?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2016)

Cans of chunky soup heat up easy for dinner.
I will be frying a steak most likely on an iron skillet.

If you have a hammock, you can string it up in the trees or the cabin.  I didn't count, but I "think" that the cabin will hold around 10 or 12 hammocks.  (might want ear plugs to drown out the snoring of others....)


Selfbow,  the island is a big ol patch of woods.  I didn't walk around much at all last time.  There is a porta jon type outhouse.
Hoot says there is an Indian mound someplace?  Exploration is at your own risk.
Other than that, not a whole lot.  Good chance to see deer and whatnot though.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> any suggestions on what to fish with?  Particular worms etc?



FeralOne swear by Culprit Rad Shad worms for the bowfin.
Other than that, I don't know...  I figure you cant go wrong with roostertail type lures though.  I catch fish with them everywhere I go.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 22, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> We aren't camping Friday night now, just driving in Sat am..how big is the island and what is there besides the cabin?



From the research I have done, there are 2 or 3 Indian mounds on the island.  One of them was cut through by the railroad tracks they used to have all through the swamp, in the logging years.  I don't think there is much else on the island.  But it would be fun to explore.

I found similar Indian mounds on Billy's Island.  But only because I knew they were there.  Otherwise, I never would have recognized them.  Picture a small hill of sand, maybe 2' high.  Not at all like the Ocmulgee or Etowah Indian mounds. 

There was an Indian village on the island, but all such places (including old habitations of whites) in the swamp have been thoroughly combed-through by archaeologists.   I doubt there is much chance of finding any artifacts.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 22, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> any suggestions on what to fish with?  Particular worms etc?



I know bowfin and chain pickerel like spinnerbaits, and warmouth love crayfish.  Oh, and gators love grabbing moving bobbers (don't ask me how I know that, or how I know how easily a gator will snap a fishing pole in half, attached by fishing line to said bobber   )


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of bringing this. we plan on steaks as well. Will we have a campfire and are we looking for wood on island for it?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> I'm thinking of bringing this. we plan on steaks as well. Will we have a campfire and are we looking for wood on island for it?



Yep. I'm bringing a bow saw as well


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 23, 2016)

if you are bringing this I will bring a few steaks. May freeze them and let them thaw in cooler. Along with maybe some potatoes for fire.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

BigMoe, that is nice of you to supply a steak for everyone.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 23, 2016)

lol, I wish I could afford that..  But I will try..


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

Just messing with ya!  
Everyone bring your own food!  
Moe can't be carrying the whole crowd.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> if you are bringing this I will bring a few steaks. May freeze them and let them thaw in cooler. Along with maybe some potatoes for fire.



It's coming w me. We like Cave man steaks so yall don't get to jealous.....


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 23, 2016)

Dang, I'm bringing canned soup and a ham sandwich. Lol.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Dang, I'm bringing canned soup and a ham sandwich. Lol.



Hot dogs or bratwurst on a stick over the fire ain't bad either.....


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 23, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Hot dogs or bratwurst on a stick over the fire ain't bad either.....



 always good... I'll probably bring hamburger as well.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Will y'all quit making me so danged hungry?  

Ain't nuthin' mo betta than good meat and taters cooked at a campsite, is there?


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 23, 2016)

Making some beef jerky now!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Making some beef jerky now!



Ok - that was... just.  not.  fair!  

Well, at least I finally ate some supper tonight.  But good jerky is better than dessert, so I'm hungry again.  

I've been leaning toward keeping things light, small, compact and cheap (money long since spent), with freeze-dried backpacking food.  But I am instead bringing the gear to cook a yummy steak and other stuff.  That beats the heck out of lasagna or chili mac eaten out of a bag with a spoon.  Especially after an 8 mile paddle.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

9.

But who is counting?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 23, 2016)

Big moe,what are doing there exactly?  With the pot and all that?


----------



## Hoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Too bad it ain't quite legal to hunt gator in the Okefenokee.  I sometimes eat gator Po' Boys at Henry's in Acworth (mmmm).  Imagine - campfire cooked gator, in the middle of the swamp.  

Ok - I am starving...again.

9 days says Topher.  Make it zero, Dude!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 23, 2016)

ya'll ain't right!!! I'm still kicking around hot dogs and samaches and ya'll gonna make me go buy steaks. taters and camp fire cooked steaks are hard to beat. Now if Saturday will just get here. I have my tow rope to hook to t&ts yak so I can kick back and enjoy the scenery. Just kidding but I may need a tow back to the park on Sunday iffin ya'll work me to hard on Saturday LOL.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 24, 2016)

Hoot said:


> Too bad it ain't quite legal to hunt gator in the Okefenokee.  I sometimes eat gator Po' Boys at Henry's in Acworth (mmmm).  Imagine - campfire cooked gator, in the middle of the swamp.
> 
> Ok - I am starving...again.
> 
> 9 days says Topher.  Make it zero, Dude!



No, 9 miles.   Only 3 days!


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 24, 2016)

I was Marinating the meat before I put it in the dehydrator. That is just a big metal bowl.   My boy loves Jerky! He was like " dad if we make Jerky that could be our lunch..lol"  I am bringing Oatmeal and grits for bfast, Steak for dinner.  Not sure if i will add something for lunch or not.  May do some  PB&J's.  I am freezing the steaks in the marinade.  Need to figure out an easy side dish.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 24, 2016)

I will have a camp stove and cast iron skillet available to heat things with.
Those who want to use it should bring a one lb propane bottle from he camping section of walmart. (Like the lantern bottles....)  just so we don't run out.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 24, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> No, 9 miles.   Only 3 days!



Guess who had too much beer last night and lost his ability to count?  

I realized that after I sent it.  Shoulda edited my reply.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 24, 2016)

No one is judging here.  But you are not a good counter.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 25, 2016)

so 9 miles.. Up stream or no current at all?  Just curious.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 25, 2016)

Slight current against going in.  Only about half way.  Slight curgent helping coming out.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## T-N-T (Feb 25, 2016)

Weather looking fan freakin tastic!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 26, 2016)

24 hour clock on count down, all system appear to be a go mission control. T minus 24 and counting.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 26, 2016)

Good weather and good company to come.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 26, 2016)

Just got everything packed and ready to go.  Been looking forward to this for quite a while, and the weather looks like it's gonna be just about perfect.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 26, 2016)

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2016)

travel safe, take pics and think about me ! sho wish i was going with!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2016)

"I got a scupper plug, if you're interested" is the saying I'll remember the most from this one....


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> "I got a scupper plug, if you're interested" is the saying I'll remember the most from this one....




Your memories are your memories sir.  No one can take them away from you!



I had a great time!  Thanks to all who showed up and participated.  
I am especially grateful to Marty for the seegar!  Way to save the day!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 28, 2016)

The trip was a blast.  Whole lotta fun.  I got back to SCF this morning in 3 hours flat, with just a 5 minute pit stop at the Minnie's shelter.  Then, my "6 hour" drive home took me 7.5 hours, thanks the epic idiocy of the GA DOT.

Later, I will post some of the pictures I took.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to the pictures as I am kind of home bound right now with my back.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2016)

Most of the group as they were heading out...  I was still on the dirt though.


BigMoe on the last turn for the island.  Some would say that the worst was yet to come after this sign.  But they all knew at heart it was worth it.


Chase in front of some the first alligators he has ever seen.  And definitely the first close ones.


All the kayaks beached as we were getting ready to shove off for home.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2016)

15 paddlers in all.  Some who had hardly ever been in a kayak.  Some who have more miles in kayak than I drove last month.
4 of the group came from North Carolina, and some from all around the ATL area.  Some from Brunswick, and everywhere in between.

I will let someone else do the story telling on this one.  And I am looking forward to some pics taken by others.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are some of the pictures I took this weekend:


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2016)

Dang, Hoot climbs up on the logs with the Gators to get a pic!  Nice Shots Hoot!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 28, 2016)

We had an amazing time.With some great folks!   Thanks for organizing the run!  Yea it was a hard paddle in, But you are right it was totally worth it.  I took about 400 pics, Ill make an album online and post the link tomorrow. Thanks to all , Hope to make a few more trips in the future!


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Feb 28, 2016)

Had a great time too! Great group of guys!! Will be looking forward to the next paddle!!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am one worn out sucker!!!Man no one told me it was that far and that much fun? Michael and I had a great time , he did very good for his first time in a yak I was surprised he made me proud and actually never complained at all or got bored, even if he did take a nap when we arrived at camp. Nice to put faces with names and enjoyed the fellowship. I will post some pictures tomorrow as for now it is 9:30 pm and this old man is fixing to hit the hay for the day. Nice to finally meet Marty and Martin the dynamic duo, hope to be able to do another tip with you guys later, but not any of Marty's 100 mile jobs, I would not be able to walk if you push the old man that long. More to come tomorrow evening, good night to all.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 28, 2016)

Scupper plugs.   

A few of us most certainly heard last night what sounded like someone whacking a tree with a large stick.  Just one single, loud "knock".  What in the world could have made that noise?

I saw a magnormous owl while I was paddling back out.  I'm talking like a 2' tall body and 5' wingspan.  It swooped down out of a tree and disappeared into the woods.  Also saw a couple of very large turtles.  And heard some deer crashing through the woods during my paddle out.

A big daddy gator made all kinds of racket practically jumping off of a log during my paddle out this morning.  It happened after I had already passed it, and I didn't even see it until it made that noise.  It disappeared underwater, and I kept looking back, wondering if it was following me.

What really stunk for me is that my sleeping bag zipper was stuck.  I could not zip it up past my waist, so the upper part remained open all night.  Not too warm when it is 35-38 degrees.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2016)

A few pics, most definitely everyone was taking some of the same so I'll try for a few different ones...



Halfway rest stop


On the big water...


Some big trees rubbed down here...




Dinner


The cabin and the campfire...


One of the "turns"


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok guys here are my pics.  Feel free to add to this album .  Such a great trip and hope to paddle with you guys again soon!

https://goo.gl/photos/696vtSNRFZDPv1Bd9


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 29, 2016)

Some great  pics!


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks bud!  and Thanks again for organizing this trip!


----------



## rockinwrangler (Feb 29, 2016)

Man,  this trip looks awesome.  I can see right now I have got to do whatever it takes to make the next one.  I would have been on this one but our 1st grand-daughter decided to come early.  I thought it would be a little hard to explain the reason I wasn't around was because I chose to go kayaking with a bunch of guys while enjoying the great outdoors and the alligators..  With that being said, missing this one was worth it..

Here is our GracieMae...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 29, 2016)

Rockin', I believe you had a legit excuse to pass on this trip. Beautiful little Angel you have there.

Was a great time. I enjoyed the fellowship,  stories and putting faces with the names on here. 

Looking forward to the next trip already!

Thanks again Chris for everything.......Really, the invite, the lodging, the ride down, the chairs, etc. etc. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 29, 2016)

Some pictures of a good time and Chad running out of gas


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol!  Great pics bronco of chad.  I will rag him for years to come!
Congrats wrangler!  Beautiful little girl!!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 29, 2016)

Big moe, what's the name of that seasoning you put on that fish?!  It was gooood


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 29, 2016)

Adobo

I also used it on the beef jerky. Which only lasted until lunch...


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 29, 2016)

I had an awesome time. The campfire tales were as much fun as the scenery. It was great meeting everyone.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 29, 2016)

......


----------



## elfiii (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow! I have got to make the next one!


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 4, 2016)

so whats next?  lol 

Lets do this!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 5, 2016)

River trip?  
I'll put together another swamp trip next feb for the folkston side of the swamp.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 5, 2016)

River trips are always good going with the current. Just have to plan the exit strategy to have ppl meet you with trailers and such. A group of us have n made river trips and camped on river and had fish fry at night cooking what we caught along the way and sitting around a camp fire later at night. We always used boats but would be a lot of fun in yaks just have to limit what we take.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 5, 2016)

I own a remote property along the Ohoopee River. Can drive to it but it usually takes a four wheel drive. There is a put in approximately 5 river miles up stream and I have access to a takeout approximately 5 river miles below it. Could put in and fish/float down to it and camp then paddle down to the other takeout or drive to it and camp and fish for a couple of days. Going up or down stream as you like. It's a beautiful area and the fishing can be great.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 5, 2016)

Shawn, sean, shon, shaun, set it up for a date you (the land owner) can handle.  Juse don't do it the first weekend of turkey season or memorial day weeend.  Too many guys need those weekends.
I'm game


----------



## YakinChuck (Mar 6, 2016)

How did the trip go? Let see some pics.


----------



## YakinChuck (Mar 6, 2016)

I found the pics, Looks like it was a great trip!


----------

